# Can dove's breed with pigeons??



## pigeonkeeper

Hi, i was just wondering if doves can breed with pigeons? When i was looking for pigeons, i found doves also and just wondered if you could breed doves with pigeons! 

Thanks!

pigeonkeeper


----------



## Victor

It is possible pigeon person but pigeons do have a larger wing span and their beaks are larger not to mention that pigeons are a bit larger peiod, and it can be a threat to a dove but have been know to co-exist.

*I found a post that member Luis O posted related to this:*


_ ...I want you and everyone else to know that once your pigeon becomes of breeding age you might want to seperate him from the doves, that is of course if you don't want him and a dove raising babies. They can reproduce together. The resulting babies are infertile for the most part and some can be extremely beautiful. Its just something to think about if it hasn't been mentioned to you already.

Take Care!

Luis_


----------



## Kimberly_CA

I haven't bred them but my dove/pigeon experience turned out to be very dangerous for the dove. Female homing pigeon and male laughing dove together and the pigeon wanted to kill him. They had to be separated or she would have.


----------



## Victor

Kimberly_CA said:


> I haven't bred them but my dove/pigeon experience turned out to be very dangerous for the dove. Female homing pigeon and male laughing dove together and the pigeon wanted to kill him. They had to be separated or she would have.


I have heard and read about this too Kimberly. I would lean on not taking a chance.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

It's possible like everyone else has said. IF anyone would like to try experimenting with this, I would strongly suggest breeding the ringneck to a smaller sized pigeon. Like rollers, tumblers, and figuritas for example. I wouldn't trust putting a homer-sized or larger pigeon with any doves. In fact, the only hybrids I've seen were pictures of roller x ringnecks. They were very pretty  I think it said it produced all sterile females and fertile males or something like that (can't remember, but I'm almost sure it said one or the other in the offspring WERE fertile at least sometimes. Or maybe it said they produced only males or only females, being sterile either way).


----------



## jbangelfish

*Roller Ringneck probably most common hybrid*

I knew a guy who used to use Chinese Owls and Ringnecks. The choice of Roller is just that they are fairly small and fairly common. As far as I know, all young are male and sterile. I have never actually seen a female or a fertile male hybrid.

So....this begs to question, There are two eggs and one is always male and one female. What happens to female hybrids? Is there a lethal gene linked to this cross?

Has anyone ever had two babies born to a pigeon dove cross? I'd like to know as these are intersting and beautiful birds but if lethal genes are involved, maybe this isn't such a good practice.

Bill


----------



## JoyfulSongTree

Hi Folks,
Here's a chart on Known Dove/Pigeon Hybrids and the fertility of their offspring:
http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/Articles/hybrids.htm

Best wishes,
Carol


----------



## JoyfulSongTree

jbangelfish said:


> ...There are two eggs and one is always male and one female...


Hi Bill,

I was once told flat out that this is a "old wives' tale". I don't think I like that term very much...

Anyway, so I looked into it and and here's what "a master", Dr. Wilmer J.Miller, has to say: 

_" ... 50% chance of a male and a female in a clutch. 25% chance of both males, and 25% chance of both females. This is the approximation theoretically expected. Some species deviate by a small percentage from this, but ringnecks have not had several thousand analyzed for such a deviation. .... "_"

I don't know how often two babies are born to a pigeon dove cross in the same clutch, though. 

Best wishes,
Carol


----------



## george simon

JoyfulSongTree said:


> Hi Folks,
> Here's a chart on Known Dove/Pigeon Hybrids and the fertility of their offspring:
> http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/Articles/hybrids.htm
> 
> Best wishes,
> Carol


 Hi CAROL, I was just going to post the INTRENATIONAL SOCIETY web site but see that you have already posted it this is a very good site and the list of hybrids is very impressive and as you said some of these hybrids are fertile.It seems to me that there has been more research done on the subject then most of us know about I will be going back to this site from time to time.There may be genes that genetical might be very intresting.For one the color green in the wild doves and pigeons very intresting. ..GEORGE


----------



## maryjane

My first set of hybrids were both males; both exhibited exactly the same "male" behaviors, especially the up and down bow/cooing such as doves do. My second pair seem to be male and female, and the female did lay eggs, but they did not hatch. These were her first eggs so I don't know if it's due to infertility, of lack of skills in egg-sitting since she is young.


----------



## JoyfulSongTree

george simon said:


> Hi CAROL, I was just going to post the INTRENATIONAL SOCIETY web site but see that you have already posted it ... It seems to me that there has been more research done on the subject then most of us know about ... ..GEORGE


Hi George, was just lurking by ... but I had that hybrid chart bookmarked, so it made for a quick post. 
If you haven't already checked out Dr Miller's site, www.ringneckdove.com there is a lot of info on dove and pigeon genetics ( and some hybrid pics ) there as well. 

Best wishes,
Carol


----------



## JoyfulSongTree

maryjane said:


> My first set of hybrids were both males...


MaryJane, I've been wanting to tell you that I absolutely love the looks of your first hybrids, so much so that I keep their photo in my inbox just to look at them from time to time. If you have any other pics of them online anywhere, I'd love to know where they are !
And if anyone wants to see who I mean, they're pictured here:
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=273963&postcount=11

Best wishes,
Carol


----------



## maryjane

Thank you, Carol....they were very special little guys! I am sad to say that is the only picture I have of them. They made this funny "whonk whonk hooo whonk" sound and bowed up and down as doves do, like they were trying to make the dove sound but it came out half pigeon.  They were both very friendly and spent all their time together, they were like siamese twins. I wish I had more pictures to offer you but I'm glad you enjoy that one.


----------



## JoyfulSongTree

maryjane said:


> ... that is the only picture I have of them...


Maryjane, I'm glad you at least have that photo, then! It's a beauty and so were they ... they sound like they were a lot of fun, too 

Best wishes


----------



## jbangelfish

*This strikes me as very odd*



JoyfulSongTree said:


> Hi Bill,
> 
> I was once told flat out that this is a "old wives' tale". I don't think I like that term very much...
> 
> Anyway, so I looked into it and and here's what "a master", Dr. Wilmer J.Miller, has to say:
> 
> _" ... 50% chance of a male and a female in a clutch. 25% chance of both males, and 25% chance of both females. This is the approximation theoretically expected. Some species deviate by a small percentage from this, but ringnecks have not had several thousand analyzed for such a deviation. .... "_"
> 
> I don't know how often two babies are born to a pigeon dove cross in the same clutch, though.
> 
> Best wishes,
> Carol


Of all the thousands of pigeons that I've raised, I cannot remember two of the same sex in a nest. I know that I'm getting older and more forgetful but 50% odds of one of each and 25% of two male or two female seems wrong to me.

Is is possible that I've forgotten hundreds of these same sex nest mates? Anything is possible but I'm going to pay particular attention this breeding season.

Bill


----------



## george simon

*HI BILL, I have had two of the same sex in the nest with both sexes and I wish that I would have kept some good records. I had one case where there were two hens.(1124&1125) Both these hens seemed to produce in every other clutch two cocks. I was not into genetics at the time and just did not keep track I could kick myself now. you know there are many times that many breeders of racing birds will get some thing that is odd to them that they consider useless for racing and we all know that this odd ball will be eliminated, these odd balls may be carring genetic traits never seen before, that would help us better understand the pigeon. by the way I have posted a question on EMBER on the genetic group take a look you may have the anwser. ..........GEORGE*


----------



## bluecheck

Bill,
It's very accurate. You can prove it for yourself by setting up some sex-linked matings. The easiest one in most lofts is to mate a blue cock to an ash-red hen. All the young hens will be blues and all the young cocks will be ash-reds. If you do enough matings and check the young, you will see that Hollander's numbers are accurate. 

Another easy sex-linked mating in a lot of lofts is to take dilute cock X any non-dilute hen. All the normal colored birds will be cocks and all the dilute birds will be hens. Again, just check the numbers.

Sex-linked matings are fun because you can tell from the nest which are cocks and which are hens and don't have to hang onto them till they grow up if you don't need them.

(As George noted, you will have some pairs where the sex-ratios are skewed one way or the other -- just like some human parents have 7 or 8 sons or daughters but overall the numbers come out accurately.)


----------



## jbangelfish

*Hi George*



george simon said:


> *HI BILL, I have had two of the same sex in the nest with both sexes and I wish that I would have kept some good records. I had one case where there were two hens.(1124&1125) Both these hens seemed to produce in every other clutch two cocks. I was not into genetics at the time and just did not keep track I could kick myself now. you know there are many times that many breeders of racing birds will get some thing that is odd to them that they consider useless for racing and we all know that this odd ball will be eliminated, these odd balls may be carring genetic traits never seen before, that would help us better understand the pigeon. by the way I have posted a question on EMBER on the genetic group take a look you may have the anwser. ..........GEORGE*


You only cite two of same sex nestmates. Not exactly 50% is it? I can't say that I never had any but I can tell you that the vast majority were one of each.

This makes perfect sense in birds that lay two eggs such as pigeons and doves.

Bill


----------



## jbangelfish

*Yup, I know all about sex linkage*



bluecheck said:


> Bill,
> It's very accurate. You can prove it for yourself by setting up some sex-linked matings. The easiest one in most lofts is to mate a blue cock to an ash-red hen. All the young hens will be blues and all the young cocks will be ash-reds. If you do enough matings and check the young, you will see that Hollander's numbers are accurate.
> 
> Another easy sex-linked mating in a lot of lofts is to take dilute cock X any non-dilute hen. All the normal colored birds will be cocks and all the dilute birds will be hens. Again, just check the numbers.
> 
> Sex-linked matings are fun because you can tell from the nest which are cocks and which are hens and don't have to hang onto them till they grow up if you don't need them.
> 
> (As George noted, you will have some pairs where the sex-ratios are skewed one way or the other -- just like some human parents have 7 or 8 sons or daughters but overall the numbers come out accurately.)


I have always used sex-linked matings for various reasons and it makes sexing easy, as long as the babies are from the actual parents that hatch them. Pigeons are known for about a 20% infidelity rate.

Sex linkage however, has nothing to do with the outcome of males and females, just color.

Bill


----------



## pigeonkeeper

HI, this is pigeonkeeper. I was just wondering if they can live with each other?? I'm planning to get a pair soon and just wanted to make sure. 

Thanks!!


----------



## jbangelfish

*Not the best companions*

The size difference makes doves defensive toward pigeons. They really are best kept separate.

Yes, they can interbreed but these things need to be watched very closely to insure that they are able to get along.

They have different demeanors from one another. You might see a number of hybrids from these cross matings but these are somewhat iffy situations that are best left to the most experienced pigeon and dove keepers.

Bill


----------



## pigeonkeeper

yes, i don't think i want to breed pigeons and doves. just to risky. but i think they look awesome!!


----------



## maryjane

jbangelfish said:


> The size difference makes doves defensive toward pigeons. They really are best kept separate.
> 
> Yes, they can interbreed but these things need to be watched very closely to insure that they are able to get along.
> 
> They have different demeanors from one another. You might see a number of hybrids from these cross matings but these are somewhat iffy situations that are best left to the most experienced pigeon and dove keepers.
> 
> Bill


I completely agree (speaking as an experienced pigeon/dove keeper). Generally doves and pigeons don't get along well; and when some of them do, the other ones don't. It ends up with the doves being bullied, scalped, and even killed, unfortunately. Even some of my nicest male pigeons are dove-haters. And the doves do tend to be really defensive with the larger pigeons. Of course there are always exceptions. But I would advise keeping either doves or pigeons, or if you keep both, make sure they're in separate aviaries for best results.


----------



## pigeonkeeper

thanks!! i like doves, but i don't think i would breed them with pigeons


----------



## rudolph.est

My two cents' worth...

In my loft, I have a pair of ring-neck doves housed with my homers (someone gave the doves to me as a gift)

Originally, the doves were quite skittish of the pigeons and didn't stand their ground. Recently though, (since it is spring) the doves have started to stand up to the pigeons, and defend their territory well.

The male dove jumps on the pigeons' backs and ferociously pecks at their heads. He wins most of the time against the much bigger (and more aggressive) homer males. I have seen no reason not to keep them together.

Hybridizing them is not on the cards right now, since the doves are paired already, but who knows, maybe when they breed I can try with the offspring.


----------



## spirit wings

rudolph.est said:


> My two cents' worth...
> 
> In my loft, I have a pair of ring-neck doves housed with my homers (someone gave the doves to me as a gift)
> 
> Originally, the doves were quite skittish of the pigeons and didn't stand their ground. Recently though, (since it is spring) the doves have started to stand up to the pigeons, and defend their territory well.
> 
> The male dove jumps on the pigeons' backs and ferociously pecks at their heads. He wins most of the time against the much bigger (and more aggressive) homer males. I have seen no reason not to keep them together.
> 
> Hybridizing them is not on the cards right now, since the doves are paired already, but who knows, maybe when they breed I can try with the offspring.



this is a year old thread the dates are at the top of the post....you really should protect the young doves from the pigeons...


----------



## JoyfulSongTree

spirit wings....you really should protect the young doves from the pigeons...[/QUOTE said:


> I whole heartedly agree!
> Unfortunately too many keepers have found out through tragedy, that if a larger pigeon becomes threatened territorially or is hormonally triggered, it can kill a dove easily. Though there are extraordinary exceptions (usually involving bonding between the birds of differing species), when doves and pigeons are kept communally, death or mutilation all too often eventually occurs.
> Best wishes,
> Carol


----------



## jbangelfish

*Not usually a good mix the way we do it here*

In Europe, you will see very large aviaries that are shared by only a few birds and they will mix doves, pigeons and sometimes even other types of birds. These large facilities are always heavily planted, like gardens and never crowded. In this way, the birds can be fine but they need room to get away from each other and to hide if necessary. In the US, we are less likely to give the birds the room that they need to get along this way and are best kept separated.

Bill


----------



## maryjane

rudolph.est said:


> My two cents' worth...
> 
> In my loft, I have a pair of ring-neck doves housed with my homers (someone gave the doves to me as a gift)
> 
> Originally, the doves were quite skittish of the pigeons and didn't stand their ground. *Recently though, (since it is spring) the doves have started to stand up to the pigeons, and defend their territory well.
> 
> The male dove jumps on the pigeons' backs and ferociously pecks at their heads. He wins most of the time against the much bigger (and more aggressive) homer males. *I have seen no reason not to keep them together.


This is exactly what my male dove did to my male pigeon before my male pigeon cornered him, scalped him, and killed him. He did it to two other doves when they got out of their cage and he was out of his later in his life and almost killed them too--you cannot *imagine* the blood, the injuries were horrendous and it was so awful. This pigeon was raised with doves and knew no other pigeons. I have also kept doves in my "disabled pigeon" aviary with no problems until one day one of my nicest, sweetest pigeons turned on one and nearly killed him because the dove was harassing him a little bit. 

I've found that the doves are very single-minded when it comes to "Oh yeah, I'll show YOU" even when they are much smaller than the pigeon. To put it bluntly, they don't seem to have the sense to back down when they're going to lose. Don't get me wrong, I love the little guys, but they're just not sensible when it comes to picking fights and knowing when it's better to walk away. Your doves could be happy and fine with your pigeons forever, but experience shows that this is not likely. I would just hate for your doves to have to go through what mine did before I knew better.


----------



## rudolph.est

Sounds like I'll be buying a separate cage for the pair of doves. I really don't want them to get hurt...


----------



## laughingdog

ive come across seeming hybrids, were feral or recently seemed strayed pigeons took up with pet doves, but rarely see them in wilder pigeons, and mourning doves (if at all). it is usually around pet stores or areas with high pet traffic, pairs are usually banded, so wondering if maybe exotics, but ones never seen in pet stores (well once seen the peocock looking kind of pigeon in and exotic small store, but that was rare, as most just ringnecks, diamands, and used to see fantail pigeons).


----------



## switchbackmat69

oh wow dose that open up a new chapter to think about?


----------



## laughingdog

switchbackmat69 said:


> oh wow dose that open up a new chapter to think about?


good or bad?


----------



## switchbackmat69

I guess theres realy olny one way to finde out huh?


----------



## rudolph.est

laughingdog said:


> good or bad?


There is nothing especially good or bad about hybrids. Today, all red cnaries are descended from a hybrid, since wild canaries do not produce red phaeomelanin. Similarly, net traits could be introduced into show pigeons by hybridization. I have even heard that someone has produced grizzle, recessive red and indigo speckled pigeon families through hybrisization with fancies, though I have yet to see them.

But like anything, one should always think about the consequences first.

If you do breed hybrids, what will you do with them? You will probably not be able to show them, and selling them might not be easy either. 

Also, most pigeon hybrids are fertile (with other species of the genus _Columba_), so at least you will have to worry about the offspring's offspring too. On the other hand, _Columba_ hybrids with another genus (_Streptopelia_ for instance) are usually infertile.

Here are some links about known pigeon and dove hybrids:
The late Dr Wilmer J Miller's site
The international dove society


----------



## spirit wings

Old Thread June 2011 Dates Are On The Top Of The Posts.


----------



## switchbackmat69

right, just saying it's somthing to think about, like me I'm not going to race, or do any competing with my birds at all so that part don't matter so much to me, it's like a big genetic experiment to me to figure out how to make diffrent colored birds. I just like watching them weather there flying loose or in the pen.


----------



## honeyrobber

First off I know old post but it got me to thinking when I read it. The stock pigeon was not hybridized with anything other than rock pigeon/common pigeon. Then the doves to pigeon were mostly sterile while dove to dove was fertile. I do not see how this will get new colors in pigeons. Being raised around tropical fish most hybrids are totally frowned apon. For example a flme back cichlid and ruby green cichlid are close cousins from different parts of lake victoria and are easily crossed. The fertile offspring maybe mis IDed and bred to one of the original lines. These species can no longer be imported and the flame back is endangered. So you end up destroying a species in captivity that we cn no longer get. Now guppy molly hybrids are not easy to make and are actually thought of as exotic and wanted by some. The sterile offspring will not harm the population. So I lean toward no hybrids of the doves. Breeding different types of pigeons which all descended from the rock pigeon though is a have fun type thing.


----------



## switchbackmat69

that's kinda strange, I'm kinda just thinking out loud in a way, I whas saying if you could make pigeons that wer colored like some doves you could make some cool stuff, however I don't think in my next 50 good years I have left (mabe) I could ever figure out enough stuff to get that far were I would have to go that far outside the box of reality


----------



## hasseian_313

oh so the create mules basicly makes sence some one should post pics but i think it weird i dont see the point of it but id try it


----------



## Albannai

Here is a good example...


*Arabian Trumpeter* x *Spotted Dove* 




*Arabian Trumpeter x Ringnick Dove*







*all babies were Males but, when mating them all eges infertile .*


----------



## Henk69

Wow, great pigeons!
Mules can be fertile, not often though.


----------



## Albannai

Henk69 said:


> Wow, great pigeons!
> Mules can be fertile, not often though.


All males can't fertile... Many breeders tried but coulden't do anything??


----------



## rudolph.est

Dr. Wilmer Miller did some research into dove-pigeon hybrids. These were inter-species hybrids (mules), and most of the females never lay and most of the males are infertile. 

If the pigeon is a male and the [ringneck] dove is female, the offspring are 98% male. The reciprocal mating of a male ringneck with a female pigeon will give 50/50 split of males to females.

Mating domestic pigeons with other pigeon species (homer x guinea pigeon for instance) usually give fertile offspring. This is because there are not inter-generic hybrids as are Columba x Streptopelia hybrids.

See this website for sources.


----------



## asadj

*Pigeon Dove Hybrid*

Hi Albannai,Good Pics.Can you tell me,What difference you feel between voice(sound) of Arabian Trumpeter x Spotted Dove Hybrid and Arabian Trumpeter x Ringneck Dove Hybrid?
I also had pigeon dove hybrids in the past.Check my album

https://picasaweb.google.com/zakriya78/PigeonDoveHybrids



Albannai said:


> Here is a good example...
> 
> 
> *Arabian Trumpeter* x *Spotted Dove*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Arabian Trumpeter x Ringnick Dove*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *all babies were Males but, when mating them all eges infertile .*


----------



## asadj

*male dove x female pigeon hybrid*

These are male pigeon x female dove hybrid pics.
Can male dove's breed with female pigeons?? 
someone gave me a strong evidence or strong proof about this cross?

http://picasaweb.google.com/zakriya78


----------



## rudolph.est

If you read previous posts in this thread. There is a lot of evidence of crosses, and the dove society's webpage states clearly that there were crosses of male piqeons to doves, and also that the pairs can be reversed.


----------



## asadj

*male dove x female pigeon hybrid*

rudolph,It is possible.But we have not any picture of male dove x female pigeon hybrid for evidence.Have you seen male dove x female pigeon hybrid picture?



rudolph.est said:


> If you read previous posts in this thread. There is a lot of evidence of crosses, and the dove society's webpage states clearly that there were crosses of male piqeons to doves, and also that the pairs can be reversed.


----------



## rudolph.est

asadj said:


> rudolph,It is possible.But we have not any picture of male dove x female pigeon hybrid for evidence.Have you seen male dove x female pigeon hybrid picture?


I have seen pictures, as on Dr Miller's site. But also, the reports on the dove societies page note studies done, and papers published, which I completely believe.

Just because I have never seen a picture of a recessive red grizzle does not make it impossible to breed one. 

I do not need to see pictures of an columba guinea x homer hybrid either, since I know that my grandfather made such a mating. And I know of other people who have made similar matings. Pictures are not proof, just as much as the publication of a paper is not proof. It is always the word of the photographer or researcher we have to take at face value. Looking at the names on the dove soceity website and googling them for credentials make me believe that their studies were probably scientifically sound, because they seem to be scientists of integrity. Are you really willing to attack the integrity of these researchers just because you've never seen a proof yourself?


----------



## asadj

*male dove x female pigeon hybrid*

I never attack researchers,s experiences and works about hybrids.Dr Wilmer produced Male Pigeon X Female Dove Hybrids not work on Male Dove X Female Pigeon Cross.
I also produced male pigeon X female dove hybrids.I also cross between male ringneck dove x female figurita pigeons but not succeed.I don't think the male dove can fertilize the female Pigeon.
I know male dove x female pigeon cross generically possible but very difficult for male dove.I only ask you about the pic of hybrid.I also think picture is good proof.You can check Albannai's hybrid pics and mayjane first hybrids pics.You can easily understand these are hybrids.Second pics by maryjane are not hybrids.They are normal pigeons.I only saw pics and i tell you surly these are normal pigeons.
I also belive on researchers like Dr. Co whitmans.He produced many type hybrids.I believe without pics because he is a legend. 

http://picasaweb.google.com/zakriya78



rudolph.est said:


> I have seen pictures, as on Dr Miller's site. But also, the reports on the dove societies page note studies done, and papers published, which I completely believe.
> 
> Just because I have never seen a picture of a recessive red grizzle does not make it impossible to breed one.
> 
> I do not need to see pictures of an columba guinea x homer hybrid either, since I know that my grandfather made such a mating. And I know of other people who have made similar matings. Pictures are not proof, just as much as the publication of a paper is not proof. It is always the word of the photographer or researcher we have to take at face value. Looking at the names on the dove soceity website and googling them for credentials make me believe that their studies were probably scientifically sound, because they seem to be scientists of integrity. Are you really willing to attack the integrity of these researchers just because you've never seen a proof yourself?


----------



## astronoc

Do they start pairing at a young age? I keep ringneck, homers, and rollers and can tell you that the pigeons would definitely kill my ringnecks.


----------



## asadj

*male dove x female pigeon hybrid*



astronoc said:


> Do they start pairing at a young age?
> yes,
> I keep ringneck, homers, and rollers and can tell you that the pigeons would definitely kill my ringnecks.


Pigeons are strange for doves but never kill them.Pigeons can kill ringneck doves one condition,When many pigeons in cage.
One pigeon and one dove keep in separate cage.
I have Male Pigeon with ECD same cage.Male ringneck dove with female pigeon separate cage.


----------



## astronoc

Good to know. Thank you!!


----------



## asadj

*male dove x female pigeon hybrid*

Albannai,I am still waiting for your reply?

http://picasaweb.google.com/zakriya78



asadj said:


> Hi Albannai,Good Pics.Can you tell me,What difference you feel between voice(sound) of Arabian Trumpeter x Spotted Dove Hybrid and Arabian Trumpeter x Ringneck Dove Hybrid?
> I also had pigeon dove hybrids in the past.Check my album
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/zakriya78/PigeonDoveHybrids


----------



## Albannai

asadj, sorry for delay.... I checked your album and you have beautiful birds.

Arabian Trumpeter size is smal and they suite with doves. thier normal voice is much diffirent than any pigeon. voice is quite same as dove but very louder, as we say in our area (singing or Whistling). a good Arabian Trumpeter male sings for 2-3 hours (none-stop). All Hybrid voice is mixed between dove and arabian trumpeter
. in the last few days I asked many breeders who hybrid dove and arabian trumpeters, all of them said that all hybrid birds act as Males and never fertile. breeders mate them with doves and use them as nesting pairs. These pairs are realy good as an alternative parents.


----------



## asadj

*male dove x female pigeon hybrid*

Thanks for reply.I want ask you two question.Have you seen male dove x female Arabian Trumpeter hybrid?
Can you tell me,have you feel any growling voice of Arabian Trumpeter x Spotted Dove hybrid when defending their territory, chasing other dove?

http://picasaweb.google.com/zakriya78



Albannai said:


> asadj, sorry for delay.... I checked your album and you have beautiful birds.
> 
> Arabian Trumpeter size is smal and they suite with doves. thier normal voice is much diffirent than any pigeon. voice is quite same as dove but very louder, as we say in our area (singing or Whistling). a good Arabian Trumpeter male sings for 2-3 hours (none-stop). All Hybrid voice is mixed between dove and arabian trumpeter
> . in the last few days I asked many breeders who hybrid dove and arabian trumpeters, all of them said that all hybrid birds act as Males and never fertile. breeders mate them with doves and use them as nesting pairs. These pairs are realy good as an alternative parents.


----------



## Albannai

I didn't try male dove x female Arabian Trumpeter hybrid but I can ask some of my friends maybe they tried. The voice of in general is clear diffirent than any dove or Spotted Dove. Also because of the hybrid birds size is bigger, they could be more agressive and rowdy with other male doves.


----------



## asadj

*male dove x female pigeon hybrid*

Thanks for reply.It is very helpful for me if you find a good picture of Male Dove X female Pigeon Hybrid, because it is very rare.
Have you feel ringneck dove laughing sound in Arabian Trumpeter x ringneck dove hybrid?
http://picasaweb.google.com/zakriya78



Albannai said:


> I didn't try male dove x female Arabian Trumpeter hybrid but I can ask some of my friends maybe they tried. The voice of in general is clear diffirent than any dove or Spotted Dove. Also because of the hybrid birds size is bigger, they could be more agressive and rowdy with other male doves.


----------



## Golubar

I'd like to know if somebody had tried to let go to free flight pigeon and dove hybrids?
Do the hybrids have the homing instinct like pigeons or it would never go back to the loft?


----------



## mikis343

A dove is a the term used to describe either an all white homing pigeon or an all white ringnecks dove. The ringneck dove is a different species than a pigeon so a hybrid would be difficult to make but after looking through this thread it's apparently not impossible.


----------



## spirit wings

Golubar said:


> I'd like to know if somebody had tried to let go to free flight pigeon and dove hybrids?
> Do the hybrids have the homing instinct like pigeons or it would never go back to the loft?


It doesn't happen that often so there are not any birds to test in this.. common sense tells me they would not do well if the dove was a domestic one.. if it was wild it may have some migration tendancies perhaps. most of the hybreds are not fertile so it really does not matter in cultivating a type anyway.

just to share the thread was started in 2008


----------



## Golubar

This is yet posibile. I find some videos of one guy with Youtube account Boborjan Bobo who is trained pigeon dove hybrid to free flaying.

Here is one of video:

http://https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPf2SXuoEv4

This remarkable birds is very well trained:

http://https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-f8aqmOttT8


----------

